# November in Branson



## JLB (Sep 29, 2006)

I know quite a few are planning to be here in November.  Could you please post your dates and resort.  Thanx.


----------



## dschaefe (Sep 29, 2006)

We will be at Westgate Branson Woods November 12-15.

Don S.


----------



## libraria99 (Sep 29, 2006)

Cabins at Green Mountain, Nov. 19th to 22nd (my birthday trip).


----------



## produceman (Sep 29, 2006)

We will be at Big Cedar Nov. 11 to 14. Will the leaves still be nice then?


----------



## brucecz (Sep 29, 2006)

produceman said:
			
		

> We will be at Big Cedar Nov. 11 to 14. Will the leaves still be nice then?



Check in  date Nov 10 unit 2041 at BigCedar. May arrive a day or 2 later. Not quite sure as of yet. Most likely Saturaday arrivial.

If Jim does not keep leaves at peak color we will bring lots of cans of spray paint.

Bruce


----------



## tim (Sep 29, 2006)

Our first trip to Branson will be at the Big Cedar from Nov 18-24.


----------



## brucecz (Sep 29, 2006)

tim said:
			
		

> Our first trip to Branson will be at the Big Cedar from Nov 18-24.



For those who have not talked to tim over the phone you will find that Tim has a electric personality.

Tim can explain why that is.

Bruce


----------



## tim (Sep 29, 2006)

Bruce is being funny.  I have an "electric" personality because I work for an electric company.  Ha Ha.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 29, 2006)

Southern CA coming Nov. 11-18 and staying at The Falls Village (Bluegreen). Would love to meet anyone there during that time


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 29, 2006)

*Looks like the average Branson November stay is 4 - 7 days!*

In addition to who`s going would be
What did you use to "exchange into" 
Branson & what size unit did you get


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 29, 2006)

We will be in Branson 11/4 probably through 11/7 staying at Grand Regency at Thousand Hills Resort. This will be a quick getaway for us to enjoy the lights at SDC and just relax for a little while. Normally, we get to Branson a couple of times a year. The way things have worked out for us this year this will be our only trip.


----------



## tim (Sep 29, 2006)

I originally was staying at a 2 bedroom Fairfield (Nov 18-25) and used a South Africa week to get it.  Then about a month or so ago, I saw some Big Cedar 1 bedrooms available in the lodges.  I called RCI and they cancelled my Fairfield reservation ($109 cancellation fee) and used my SA week to get me a 1 bedroom at Big Cedar.  Then I bought another 1 bedroom from RCI extra vacations for $300 which then gave me enough room for my family of 5 and my wife's sister and husband and Grandma.  Now, the eight of us will have two 1 bedrooms next door to each other at Big Cedar instead of all of us in the Fairfield 2 bedroom.  Even though it cost us some extra $ we are all very pleased with how it turned out as I have heard great things about Big Cedar.  JLB, Boca and others have talked it up enough for me to spend the extra money to stay there.  We can't wait!


----------



## brucecz (Sep 29, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> Southern CA coming Nov. 11-18 and staying at The Falls Village (Bluegreen). Would love to meet anyone there during that time



We will be staying at the Carlsbad Inn this coming April 29. Any good hints.
Maybe a group of us can get together to eat and learn from each other early in the week.  Would Nov 12 or 13 work for any one?

Bruce


----------



## avpmouse (Sep 29, 2006)

Wow!  Branson is going to be hopping with tuggers.  We will be in Branson at the Cabins at Green Mountain, 2 3 bedroom units.  Arriving in Branson on Nov 11th, checking in on Nov 12th (staying one night at Palace View before our other company arrives), staying through Nov 19th.  Would love to meet some tuggers.
Linda in Austin,TX


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 29, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> In addition to who`s going would be
> What did you use to "exchange into"
> Branson & what size unit did you get



Sorry, missed this one. We own the one bedroom unit at Grand Regency. I picked it up on E-bay for next to nothing.


----------



## brucecz (Sep 29, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> In addition to who`s going would be
> What did you use to "exchange into"
> Branson & what size unit did you get



RCI Points from our CMV UDI WPD for  2 bed Cabin on the Cove at Big Cedar.

Bruce


----------



## JLB (Sep 30, 2006)

Absolutely my sentiment!  I started this so I could print it out and have it all in one place.

I knew a lot of folks had been calling and emailing, but . . . 

The leaves will still be nice.  If it is like the past few years, they will actually be peaking in early to mid November, unless a big wind storm comes along.  it only takes one good storm to knock em all down.

Tim is the fuse that hold the electric together.     He is also the trip planner and his head is on the line for this to be really special.  Some folks are reluctant to vacation in hillbilly country.     That's why he switched to BCWC.

Should I try to plan anything as a group, if there is a group any particular week?




			
				avpmouse said:
			
		

> Wow!  Branson is going to be hopping with tuggers.  We will be in Branson at the Cabins at Green Mountain, 2 3 bedroom units.  Arriving in Branson on Nov 11th, checking in on Nov 12th (staying one night at Palace View before our other company arrives), staying through Nov 19th.  Would love to meet some tuggers.
> Linda in Austin,TX


----------



## brucecz (Sep 30, 2006)

Have Tim explain on what he is trying to put together for Canada. Tim has a really sharp mind.

Jim, your idea for a group thing sounds good. Do you have any particular thing in mind?



Bruce  



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> Absolutely my sentiment!  I started this so I could print it out and have it all in one place.
> 
> I knew a lot of folks had been calling and emailing, but . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 2, 2006)

Bruce:  Well, you got the right person.  What kind of food do you like?  We have a great French bakery walking distance from Carlsbad Inn on Carlsbad Village Drive near Albertson's supermarket. It looks like a dive in the back of the shopping center, but inside it is like in France and their pastries and breakfasts are delicious.  Down Carlsbad Blvd is a tasty Mexican restaurant (not the one onsite at CI) - about 2 blocks.  Cheap steaks about 2 blocks from CI.  Let me know your tastes -- eating is our favorite pasttime )


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 2, 2006)

Would love to get together with all.   We do have 11/13 - 3pm show tickets at Andy Williams Christmas so that day isn't too good for us unless it is lunch.  Bruce -- see my note on Carlsbad eateries!


----------



## produceman (Oct 2, 2006)

Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> In addition to who`s going would be
> What did you use to "exchange into"
> Branson & what size unit did you get




We will be checking in to  2747B on the 11th,:whoopie:  used  Blue Green Points


----------



## JLB (Oct 2, 2006)

We, too, have been to the Carlsbad Inn, and thoroughly enjoyed our week in that area.  Well, except for maybe our daytrip through Tijuana.   
- - - - - -
No, I don't have anything in mind for a Branson get-together.  It looks like a lot of those coming are bringing others, so I would hate to impose.

Perhaps just get a big table at a restaurant for a meal, and those who wanted to hang around could and those who have other plans could go on.

Of course, any and everyone is welcome to come out to our place and maybe hang out on the lake if there is a nice day.

Or maybe a group trip to Silver Dollar City.

Maybe a golf outing for those who want to.  I checked with Holiday Hills yesterday, to make a tee time for us and Rapmarks, and they are reasonable.  They now have a locals rate that applies to any guests of locals.  That's a first for here.

I could get a group deal at a show.  We seem to do OK with most of them.

I'll wait and see if the list grows or if folks decide to head this way because of the numbers already heading this way. I'll give it a couple of weeks.

At the other site there is a lot of talk about Grand Cayman, because of a bulk Spacebank, and a lot of folks are booking weeks there who never would have considered it, including us.

*If anyone may be interested in heading to Branson in November, for Ozark Mountain Christmas, and maybe a get-together, RCI Last Calls includes Branson, and BCWC was even available (for $19 a night!).*


----------



## brucecz (Oct 3, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> Would love to get together with all.   We do have 11/13 - 3pm show tickets at Andy Williams Christmas so that day isn't too good for us unless it is lunch.  Bruce -- see my note on Carlsbad eateries!



Cathy,thanks for the advice. Hope to meet you and the other posters.

It would be nice if we could all somehow get together while in Branson. We saw Andy Williams while in Branson this September and enjoyed his singing. He IMHO still has a  great voice.

Bruce


----------



## Suzy (Oct 3, 2006)

I hope to be at my home resort, French Quarter from Nov. 18-25.  Maybe I can meet us with some fellow tuggers also!

Suzy


----------



## bogey21 (Oct 3, 2006)

I will be in Branson between October 28 and November 3 staying at Palace View by Spinnaker.  Picked up the Week for 8,000 RCI Points plus the outlandish $164 Reservation Fee.  Used my Points Account to access Weeks during 45 day window.

GEORGE


----------



## JLB (Oct 3, 2006)

In booking golf for Rapmarks and me for tomorrow, I found out that Holiday Hills has a good deal for locals and their guests.  Their public rate is $55 til 11, $41 til 2:00 and $29.50 after that.

I believe the $29.50 starts at noon in November.

Locals and their guests get the $29.50 rate any time of day, or so says Ray.

So if anyone wants to golf, that's as good as it gets moneywise in Branson.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 4, 2006)

bogey21 said:
			
		

> I will be in Branson between October 28 and November 3 staying at Palace View by Spinnaker.  Picked up the Week for 8,000 RCI Points plus the outlandish $164 Reservation Fee.  Used my Points Account to access Weeks during 45 day window.
> 
> GEORGE



we are at that resort right now.  It is very nice.  Having a good time in Branson and getting to see Mr. and Mrs. JLB.


----------



## JLB (Oct 5, 2006)

The Rapmarkses and I played golf at Holiday Hills yesterday.  The fairways have just been overseeded, and not mowed for awhile, and the greens have recently been aerated.  

Let's say that cost us a stroke a hole, so I shot 65 and Mr. Rapmarks shot 61.     Mrs. Rapmark's score is not available as she and Mrs. JLB left after 17, to order pizza!  Had she completed the round, with the course condition handicap, she was well under par.  

Having made that glowing review of course conditions (obviously just a temporary situation), let me mention that I talked with the pro and it looks like we might be able to work out something for TUG/TS4Ms guests to playgolf at Holiday Hills.  My next assignment is to drop him an email.

Then we all went to Road to Rock.  Ill let Mrs. Rapmarks review it.  :whoopie:


----------



## Topeka Tom (Oct 10, 2006)

*Looks like we are out!*

We check in on Nov. 11 at Pointe Royale.  Because we have four couples coming (a family reunion, big time) we probably can't do much TUGging.  We have a few shows booked through BigRiverBargains.Com and MissouriBargains.Com (Just in case someone hasn't heard about them).  We (Topeka Barb and I) are planning on one day at SDC and lots of time spent talking.  These cousins haven't been together in fifty years!  Timesharing is reuniting our (Topeka Barb's) family.

We plan to keep an eye out and if we can sneak away we might have lunch or something if an event materializes, but it can't be our only priority this year.


----------



## JLB (Oct 25, 2006)

*Any More?*

The time has come to think about some possible get-togethers.


----------



## onthego (Oct 25, 2006)

We are staying at Big Cedar for 2 weeks starting Nov. 3.
Ron & Marlene


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 25, 2006)

I say skip Road to Rock!  that sure isn't the road I remember.  

did they have heavy metal in the 60"s?


----------



## JLB (Oct 26, 2006)

Two possibilities, how many are interested?

1.  Golf at Holliday Hills, weather permitting.  The pro I made arrangements with when Rapmarks was here is no longer there.  That is not unusual.  We can still get $30 golf after Noon.

2.  Linner (Lupper) at Famous Dave's in Branson Landing.  That would be late lunch/early dinner, say 3 or 4 in the afternoon.  I believe the luncheon menu is good until 5:00.  I could reserve whatever size area we need and we could all meet and greet at the same time, without taking up too much of your Branson visit.  You could see Branson Landing, too.

I will do whatever the most want.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 26, 2006)

which day


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 26, 2006)

How about a road trip to look at our car in the car graveyard on Shephard of the Hills Drive?


----------



## JLB (Oct 26, 2006)

Any day.  I'm not booked yet.   



			
				Cathyb said:
			
		

> which day


----------



## libraria99 (Oct 26, 2006)

No. 2, lupper/linner works for John and me either 19th, 20th or 21st; the Sunday, the 19th is best; that's the day we arrive.  Would love to meet other TUGGERS...


----------



## JLB (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks Sandi.  That give us something to start with.


----------



## tim (Oct 27, 2006)

JLB, go ahead and plan the lunch/early dinner and I will do my best to meet you and other tuggers.  Obviously, don't plan anything on Thanksgiving day, Nov 23.  At this time, however, it simply is too hard for me to predict what my family will be doing at any particular time (except I do know that we will be at Silver Dollar City on Wed, Nov 22).  Even if I can't make the early dinner, I will do my best to meet you for a drink or a quick hello at some other time.  Tim


----------



## JLB (Oct 27, 2006)

OK, I'm going with Linner/Lupper at Famous Dave's at Branson Landing.  Let's say 4:00 PM, one day each week in November there are folks here.  I know Sunday has been mentioned, but we were there on Sunday 3-4:30 two weeks ago, and they were pretty busy.  On Monday we could avoid the weekend crowd.

If it's early in the week, those with Branson experience can help those new to Branson, say to pick shows or get deals.  A possible conflict might be welcome or preview dinners at the resorts.  They tend to be at the beginning of the week.

But, everyone's gotta eat and that will be one meal you all don't have to fuss over where it will be.   

That can be everyone's outing to see Branson Landing.  It is late enough in the day that it will be dark at 6:00 and you can hang around and see/hear the National Anthem at the fountain and fire display.

It will be early enough that you can get to evening shows.

Any size group will work, from one table to several in an area.  If you have others in your group, they have to eat, too, so bring them along (or not).

If we have a number of folks, and one of you don't like me, you can hang out with the others, and vice versa.  

If you don't like anyone in the group, you can go eat at Garfields'.   

If some wanna play golf we can do that, too, some other day.

I'll take a look at who's coming when and do some planning.  If I can get a head count, I can get seating arranged ahead.


----------



## JLB (Oct 28, 2006)

It's been stormy and windy (a TV weather person in Kansas City has dogs with those names) so the leaves have begun to fall.



			
				produceman said:
			
		

> We will be at Big Cedar Nov. 11 to 14. Will the leaves still be nice then?


----------



## JLB (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, here's how it breaks down:

Oops, already here:  Bogey21

11/4-11
DougP (4-7)
onthego  (two weeks)

11/11-18
Oracle (10-17)
onthego
avpmouse (12-19)
Topeka Tom (11-17)
Don Schafer (12-15)
Produceman (11-14)
Bruce and Judy (12-?)
Cathy B (11-18)

11/18-26
Sandi and John (19-22)
Tim (18-24)

Some of these are sizeable groups, which is OK.

Here's my assessment.  

George (Bogey21) is on his own unless he posts or emails.   

We'll see Doug and Shelley probably at SDC or at their resort, which I would like to take a peek at.

Famous Dave's in Branson Landing at 4:00 PM on one of the following days:  11/12 or 11/13.

Famous Dave's in Branson Landing at 4:00 PM 11/19 or 20.

Those are days that everyone who has said they are coming will be here.  *Someone pick the days and then everyone RVSP by posting or email to me how many will be in your group.*

Again, this does not have to be a timesharing thing, just a place to hang out, eat meat and meet meet.  If you have a group, feel free to eat and go check out the Landing, or whatever.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 28, 2006)

Have I missed a deciding date and place to get together?  Time is running out


----------



## JLB (Oct 28, 2006)

That is what the post directly above yours is trying to determine.

For your week it is narrowed down to 11/12 or 11/13, 4:00 PM at Famous Dave's in Branson Landing.  If you like, since you were first on the scene, you can pick the day, and that's what we'll go with.



			
				Cathyb said:
			
		

> Have I missed a deciding date and place to get together?  Time is running out


----------



## brucecz (Oct 29, 2006)

We we be at Big Cedar Nov 10, 2007, not in Dec. 

In Dec we be in Key Largo at the Florida Bay Club starting Dec 9, 2007 on a exchange into a 3 bedroom 4 bath unit for the 2 of us.

Bruce  



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> OK, here's how it breaks down:
> 
> Oops, already here:  Bogey21
> 
> ...


----------



## JLB (Oct 29, 2006)

_12-?_ means what you said when you said:

_"Check in date Nov 10 unit 2041 at BigCedar. May arrive a day or 2 later. Not quite sure as of yet." _

_12-?_ means November 12 through whenever.




			
				brucecz said:
			
		

> We we be at Big Cedar Nov 10, 2007, not in Dec.
> 
> In Dec we be in Key Largo at the Florida Bay Club starting Dec 9, 2007 on a exchange into a 3 bedroom 4 bath unit for the 2 of us.
> 
> Bruce


----------



## JLB (Oct 29, 2006)

If we pick the 12th and the 19th, Sundays, is there anyone who will not be here before 4:00?

I'm just guessing that resorts will have activities planned for Monday late afternoon.  By booking head I can deal with the weekend crowd at the Landing, hopefully.

If there are no objections, count on the 12th and 19th, 4:00, Famous Dave's at Branson Landing.

Please give me a guesstimate of the number in your party so that I can call ahead.  You know I will hound you until you do.


----------



## tim (Oct 29, 2006)

JLB, you must give Bruce a break here on his mistaken belief you were referring to December as he and his lovely wife just got back from a vacation in Vegas and they took the redeye flight back.  I'm sure his eyes were not seeing straight when he saw your thread.  

With respect to Sunday, Nov 19, I will do my best to attend.  At this point, I am hopeful the entire family will eat there -- 5 of us.  Can you tell me a bit about the restuarant and what is Branson Landing.  Thanks.


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 29, 2006)

OK, it is 11/12 at 4pm because we have tickets to a 3pm show on 11/13.  Gosh, such a responsibility   .  I hope that is workable with most of you who will be there.
  Should I ask at the front desk where the Tuggers are, or just look for the guys with their golf clubs stuck in the pockets ???


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 29, 2006)

Forgot to tell you there are two in our group -- my hubby Bruce (yes, another Bruce) and me Cathy.  We are easily recognizable -- we are Californians   Look for the T-shirts and shorts (just kidding).


----------



## JLB (Oct 29, 2006)

I didn't see anything unusual about Bruce's question.  We know Bruce.  I just figure he was overcome from computing all the points and figures and stuff.  

Famous Dave's is is a BBQ joint (figures, huh!).  But they have other stuff.  Branson Landing is a new shopping/entertainment area in downtown Branson, on lake Taneycomo.

http://www.famousdaves.com/

http://www.bransonlanding.com/





			
				tim said:
			
		

> JLB, you must give Bruce a break here on his mistakenly belief you were referring to December as he and his lovely wife just got back from a vacation in Vegas and they took the redeye flight back.  I'm sure his eyes were not seeing straight when he saw your thread.
> 
> With respect to Sunday, Nov 19, I will do my best to attend.  At this point, I am hopeful the entire family will eat there -- 5 of us.  Can you tell me a bit about the restuarant and what is Branson Landing.  Thanks.


----------



## JLB (Oct 29, 2006)

So many ways I could go with that.    




			
				Cathyb said:
			
		

> or just look for the guys with their golf clubs stuck in the pockets ???


----------



## libraria99 (Oct 29, 2006)

OK, count on Sandi and John for 11/19 at 4:00 p.m.  We haven't made it to Branson Landing yet, so that's good; Jim, if I get off of 65 hwy and go past Skaggs, does that take me down to the Landing?  Where is best/closest place to park??


----------



## Cathyb (Oct 30, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> So many ways I could go with that.


you know I really put my foot in my mouth and apologize.  It was intended to be an innocent funny remark.  I'll shut up now before I put the other foot in.


----------



## JLB (Oct 30, 2006)

Yes, that is exactly the right route coming from the north on 65.  Exit at 248 and go passed Skaggs hospital.  There is a new traffic circle there and a new road called Branson Landing Blvd.  If you take it, it will take you to the north parking lot.  Branson Landing is about five blocks long and Famous Dave's is in the south center of BL.  So it is a bit further from the north lot.

This would be the best route coming from resorts around the strip, or ones at the west end such as Westgate Branson Woods, Cabins, French Quarter, any Indian Point resorts or Stonebridge, or Kimberling City.

Do what you need to do to get to 248 up north.  Look at your maps and use Shephard of the Hills Expressway or Gretna.  Then just stay on 248 when it crosses 65 go passed Skaggs hospital.
- - - - - -

The anchor store at the north end is Belk's.

If you can find your way to the south lot, it will be a shorter walk to Famous Dave's.  The anchor store at the south end is Bass Pro.
- - - - - -
Coming from the strip, down the hill from 65 on 76, the best I can say is follow the signs.  I would suggest turning right on 76 and going to the road that comes to the south parking lot.  It will be a left-hand turn, across traffic.  There will be a small sign on 76 to tell you where to turn.  The sign also says Trout Dock.
- - - - - -
The other way is coming from the south on 65.  I would discourage those not familiar with the area from taking this route, but it is the quickest if you are coming from Big Cedar, Paradise Point, Emerald Point, or any of the resorts on Gretna in the Welk Resort area.

First do what you need to do to get to 65 (86, 265, 165, etc.)

Once on 65 go north to the Industrial Road exit in Hollister.  (that is all the exits left in Hollister with the new road layout.

When you exit, go west, to opposite of what you think you should, to the entrance to College of the Ozarks.  Turn right and stay on that road all the way through Hollister (don't speed there).  

When you get to the 76 HWY/Taneycomo bridge, turn left at the light.  From there you can see BL on your right.

Go to the street with the sign that says Branson Landing/Trout Dock and turn right.  if the Branson Scenic Raliway is sitting on the tracks, wait until the train moves?

Turn left at that new road along BL and turn into the parking lot at Bass Pro.
- - - - - -

If you you miss the Industrial Road exit coming from the south, just continue on to the next exit, which is 76 HWY, and turn right on it.

Traffic downtown, around BL, and parking can be hectic.

If you are new to the area, use maps that are readily available.  When driving in Branson, plan your work and work your plan.  If you always have an escape route, you will win the Branson Driving contest!   






			
				libraria99 said:
			
		

> OK, count on Sandi and John for 11/19 at 4:00 p.m.  We haven't made it to Branson Landing yet, so that's good; Jim, if I get off of 65 hwy and go past Skaggs, does that take me down to the Landing?  Where is best/closest place to park??


----------



## dschaefe (Oct 30, 2006)

Since Silver Dollar City is open on Sunday and not open again till Wednesday, we may be going there on the 12th.  We will have a couple staying with us and don't know for sure what activites we will be taking part in.  Shirley and I have been to Famous Daves.  The BBQ is great!  We may be able to make it, but at this point aren't real sure.

Don S.


----------



## JLB (Oct 30, 2006)

That's a good point and one I had not thought about,  maybe we need to think about getting together on the Mondays, the13th and the 20th.



			
				dschaefe said:
			
		

> Since Silver Dollar City is open on Sunday and not open again till Wednesday, we may be going there on the 12th. Don S.


----------



## brucecz (Oct 30, 2006)

The 13th sounds good for us.

Bruce   



			
				JLB said:
			
		

> That's a good point and one I had not thought about,  maybe we need to think about getting together on the Mondays, the13th and the 20th.


----------



## libraria99 (Oct 30, 2006)

Please keep the 19th, ?????


----------



## JLB (Oct 31, 2006)

Unless there are more objections, we will stay with Sundays, the 12th and 19th.  Several have already said that's OK.  Everyone for your week has agreed on Sunday, the 19th.



			
				libraria99 said:
			
		

> Please keep the 19th, ?????


----------



## avpmouse (Oct 31, 2006)

Finally got a chance to check into the board.  Husband and I will try to make it on Sunday the 12th.  Have to do a run to Springfield to pick up some folks at the airport, but we should be back in time.  I figure they will want to crash for the evening so we will head out on our own and it is one of the only nights we don't have a show or something planned.  So that will be two for us.  Oh what about check in at Cabins at Green Mountain - anyone know if they will do early check-in?  I will give them a call as well.
Linda 
Austin, TX


----------



## JLB (Oct 31, 2006)

Your guests are welcome to come and eat before they crash.



			
				avpmouse said:
			
		

> Finally got a chance to check into the board.  Husband and I will try to make it on Sunday the 12th.  Have to do a run to Springfield to pick up some folks at the airport, but we should be back in time.  I figure they will want to crash for the evening so we will head out on our own and it is one of the only nights we don't have a show or something planned.  So that will be two for us.  Oh what about check in at Cabins at Green Mountain - anyone know if they will do early check-in?  I will give them a call as well.
> Linda
> Austin, TX


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 1, 2006)

Cathyb said:
			
		

> Forgot to tell you there are two in our group -- my hubby Bruce (yes, another Bruce) and me Cathy.  We are easily recognizable -- we are Californians   Look for the T-shirts and shorts (just kidding).



T-shirt and shorts? When I was working in CA (Fresno and Lodi) I found that if the temp. dropped much below 50 everyone was in winter coats and scarfs. They all thought I was nuts running around in shorts and a T-shirt.


----------



## tim (Nov 3, 2006)

JLB -- as I mentioned, I am planning on spending a day at Silver Dollar City with my family.  The only days available for us given our travel are Sunday, Nov 19 and Wed, Nov 22.  I had planned on going on Wed because of the dinner with you on Sunday, however, now I am not so sure.  I hear that it may be much less crowded on a Sunday than on Wed.  During Thanksgiving week, do you think there will be a difference in attendance on Sunday vs. Wed?  Obviously, I would like to avoid massive crowds as my kids will want to enjoy the rides, etc. as much as possible.  Thanks.


----------



## JLB (Nov 3, 2006)

Weather being the same on either day, my guess is that Sunday would be busier at SDC than Wednesday, the weekend Branson crowd being larger than the day before a family holiday like Thanksgiving.

OTOH, if you plan on Wednesday, doing Thanksgiving on Thursday and leaving on Friday, and Wednesday is a bad weather day, then you miss SDC altogether.  For my money, SDC is the best Branson Christmas attraction.  I go just to sit in the square and watch/listen to their amazing Christmas tree.

So, I rank SDC as your primary attraction for the week, and you should do what you need to do to get there.

There are no rules against Jenny and me going to Famous Dave's twice in one week!  John and Sandi and us normally find a way to get together without a planned event.



			
				tim said:
			
		

> JLB -- as I mentioned, I am planning on spending a day at Silver Dollar City with my family.  The only days available for us given our travel are Sunday, Nov 19 and Wed, Nov 22.  I had planned on going on Wed because of the dinner with you on Sunday, however, now I am not so sure.  I hear that it may be much less crowded on a Sunday than on Wed.  During Thanksgiving week, do you think there will be a difference in attendance on Sunday vs. Wed?  Obviously, I would like to avoid massive crowds as my kids will want to enjoy the rides, etc. as much as possible.  Thanks.


----------



## tim (Nov 3, 2006)

JLB, can you tell me whether the weather will be better on Sunday (Nov 19) or Wed (Nov 22)?  Heck, you seem to know just about everything about Branson!  And, we tuggers love you for it.  Do you ever get tired of all the questions???

I will stick with my current plans of going on Wed to SDC unless I see that the weather will be bad that day.  So, for now, count me in (family of 5) to have dinner with you on Sunday at Famous Daves.


----------



## JLB (Nov 3, 2006)

I'll let you know 11/23.   

What questions?   

Just before you leave, plug Branson into Weather.com and get the 10-day forecast, or go to KY3

http://www.ky3.com/

or KOLR 10

http://www.kolr10.com/


----------



## JLB (Nov 4, 2006)

Tim, I sympathize with your situation, dragging your family here to the sticks during Thanksgiving week.   

I hereby grant you membership in the Clark Griswold Club, in recogniton of your desire to want to make everything perfect.  It never is.


----------



## JLB (Nov 4, 2006)

Everyone has reported in except for onthego.  They are scheduled to arrive today, for two weeks, so I suspect we will hear from them before the 12th.

Everything isago D ) for the 12th and the 19th.

Doug is arriving today, but just for a two-day stay, so we will do SDC or Famous Dave's with them today or tomorrow, depending on when the phone rings.  I shaved, so they will let me out of the home today if need be, as long as someone is with me.  

Now Doug has reported in and we will be off to SDC shortly.


----------



## tim (Nov 4, 2006)

JLB, thanks for your kind words.  Not only am I trying to make the vacation perfect for my family, but I am also worried about the fishing aspect of this trip for my brother-in-law.  Along with my family of 5, we are bringing my wife's mom and my wife's sister and husband (Rich).  Rich is a real good guy who is passonate about his fishing.  He is a big walleye fisherman, indeed we sometimes call him Walleye Rich.  He loves fishing so much that he even goes to remote locations in Canada to spend a week or so doing nothing but fishing.  So, staying at Big Cedar ought to resonate a bit for him.  

In any event, as you can imagine, he would love to spend a few days on Table Rock Lake fishing.  The prices to rent a fishing boat at Big Cedar are a bit steep -- $175 for 8 hours.  I called the marina you suggested (Long Creek Marina) but they closed for the season on Nov 1.  They suggested I call Cricket Creek Marina in Omaha, AR.  They have a 16 foot bass boat that Rich could rent for $115 for 8 hours.  So, here I am not a fisherman trying to find a decent priced fishing boat for my brother-in-law.  I have told him about this and he is debating whether to simply bring his own boat down to Branson, but that's a bit of a pain.

I do have a bit of a selfish reason for worrying about the fishing boat as my three daughters (ages 7, 10, 12) all want to fish with Uncle Rich.  There is something special for a kid to catch a fish.  Hey, JLB, can you make sure that they catch some fish?  That would be so kind of you!

So, there you have it -- the vacation planner is at it again trying to make this vacation perfect for everyone.  The other hard part of this trip is the selection of what shows to see.  There is simply too much to choose from.  Sometimes life can be really great.


----------



## JLB (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a walleye _file_ tucked away.  Remind me to tell you my walleye story.

If Uncle Rich has a sense of humor, take him to the store at the marina.  Show him the hole in the floor and tell him, there's your fish.  Catch em. 

Don't mention how tough fishing is on Table Rock in November, as you have to try to figure out where they are.  But, there have been a lot of tournaments lately, boats flying by at 7 in morning, 80 MPH, 30 degrees temp.

I don't do fun things at times when they are not fun.  Sorta takes the fun out of it.


----------



## onthego (Nov 6, 2006)

*JLB - We'll plan on the 12th*

JLB - Onthego we'll plan on the 12th.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## onthego (Nov 6, 2006)

JLB - ONTHEGO is planning on the 12th.


----------



## JLB (Nov 6, 2006)

Ok


Ok


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, we're back. Wish the trip could have been longer but, life doesn't always allow for what I want. 

Jim,

I was great meeting you and your wife out at SDC. Even if we did sit next to each other for 5 to 10 minutes without recognizing one another.  Hopefully next year we'll make Branson a few more times than we did this year. Two nights just isn't enough in a years time. If things go better we should be in Branson next April or May, Sept or Oct and again during the holiday season. I've got two units banked and two more to bank plus AC's for banking those units coming up. I should have plenty to work with for getting us back into Branson so long as I can keep ahead (or just catch up) on our bills and not feel the need to work so many extra shifts next year.


----------



## JLB (Nov 7, 2006)

We had fun.  You can come visit the Margaritaville dock next time.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 7, 2006)

We hung around Monday long enough to see the water show at night at Branson Landing and then headed out. It put us home about 12:30 AM but, since we're night shift workers the drive wasn't to bad. I only saw one deer on the side of the road and a shadow of what I'm pretty sure was a second deer. The patchy fog which turned in a steady fog about Augusta, KS kept me from making decent time getting home. 

Shelley really likes the Branson Landing area. It's a good mix of shops and restaurants and is pleasing on the eye's. While the fountain show isn't as impressive as the one in Vegas, it's worth going down to see. I only wish it ran a little more frequently than on the hour up until a certain point at night and then it goes off every half hour. Unless of course you're there on Monday and then it's hourly no matter what time it is. 

Bellagio used to do this the same way but the crowds out front (rather than in the casino) got so big they had to start earlier in the day and then start running it every half hour. Maybe as it becomes a more popular attraction, Branson Landing will run the show more frequently. 

We ate at two restaurants while down at Branson Landing. Both during lunch time. The first time we ate at Joe's Crab Shack and the second time at Garfield's. Since they're chain restaurants we don't have at home we decided to try them over Famous Dave's, with whom we're familiar with because there is one not far from us. I can't say I was overwhelmed by either but their location along the river provides for nice view if you can get close enough to a window. Otherwise they are just a chain restaurant. As with any restaurant in Branson, DON'T go during normal meal times unless you want to wait for an hour (or more). At Joe's we had lunch a 2:00 pm and still had a 20 minute wait. Garfields was about the same time and we got right in. We initially stopped by Joe's close to noon and the wait was estimated at 45 to 50 minutes for lunch.


----------



## tim (Nov 7, 2006)

JLB, I think you were going to make reservations for Famous Dave's for Sunday, Nov 19.  I mentioned that my family of 5 would be there.  I conveniently forgot to include my mother-in-law, who will be with us.:annoyed:  And, heck, you better include my wife's sister and her husband as they will likely join us for dinner as well.  So, can you please change the 5 for my party to 8.  Thanks.  Tim


----------

